# First Time Cat Owner



## Charvale (Aug 4, 2012)

Me and my family got our first kitten a couple of days ago, her name is Luna and she has just turned 9 weeks old. 

She is a lovely, little bundle of fluff and has fit really well into our family. 

As a first time cat owner I'm sure this forum will be very useful for all the things we need to learn and lots of advice!


----------



## Sierratoucan (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello! I'm also a first times cat owner, so it is quite the adventure having two! Hopefully you are having as much fun as I am with my two  good luck


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Charvale (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, Luna is great fun, it's so hilarious watching her get up to her little antics. We are considering a second cat in the future but this one's enough of a handful right now .


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm new too to the kitty would and this site has been a god send. I hope you learn as much I have.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

lots of first timers here, so welcome to you! i'm a first timer myself, although i've learned SO much on this forum here in just 6 months. and even though we've only had out kitty for 6 months, it feels like a lifetime already - in a GOOD way!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A neat new game- pennies from heaven! From a hidden position,toss pennies toward your kitten! Luna will have great fun chasing them,and it will enhance her zeroing-in abilities! It's even more fun if she's on stairs and you're at the top!


----------



## Skater (Aug 7, 2012)

Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## blinkme323 (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats! There is nothing like being a cat owner.


----------



## guerrewhoa (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm a first timer as well! I too am ready to learn all sorts of info about owning a cat. I recently adopted my 2 month old kitty from the SPCA.


----------



## SamanthaLueken (Aug 10, 2012)

As someone who has had to get used to cats after growing up with dogs, realize cats won't listen to you unless they want to. You live in their house and you serve them. If you remember that, you'll do just fine. :]


----------



## onyxsham (Aug 8, 2012)

Owning a cat is difficult at first since they do as they please, however one of my cats does act like a dog and runs to me whenever I call his name, so there are a few of them out there. I hope your cats will be friendly and please let us know if you have any questions. Many of the people on this forum have had cats for decades. Make sure to pet and love them as much as possible. Many say cats do not show affection, but I think most cat owners know that this is fallacy


----------

